# المزامير (ملف متكامل ) .. asmicheal



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*المزامير (ملف متكامل ) .. asmicheal​​*





​
من اكتر ما يفتتننى بالكتاب المقدس 
المزامير 
بعاطفتها بقوتها بلجاجة محبتها فى الملك المسيح 
من انسان وصفة اللة 
ان قلبة مثل قلب اللة 

احفظ كثير من المزامير 
وقوتها عون ونصرة واستدعاء فورى للوقوف بحضرة اللة 


لذا 
فكرت ان نبحث معا فى المزامير 
من كاتبها 
متى كتبت 
اين كتبت 
وكيف نستفاد بالمزامير 

لو 
يهمك تلك الاسئلة 

تابعوا معى 


الملف كبير ولا يمكن متابعتة بيوم واحد 

واصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقراءة 

:download:


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

المصدر :http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...**ure-Bible-Study-OT-21-Book-of-Mazameer.html

سفر المزامير " Psalms "
الاختصار: مز= PS

*** محور السفر:
*+ الحكمة والتسبيح الدائم
+ التطلع لمجيء المسيح
+ مجموعة اختبارات ونبوات فى صيغة شعر

*المزامير هي:
*مجموعة ترانيم وأناشيد وتسابيح روحية مقدسة ترنم بها أثناء العبادة وتسمى "مزامير داود" لأن داود نظم معظمها.


*** أهم الشخصيات*: الرب يسوع "نبويا" – داود


*** أهم الأماكن* : أورشليم


*** غاية السفر* : العبادة


*** كاتبه:
*+ تنسب الكنيسة سفر المزامير لداود النبي مع انه ليس بواضع كل المزامير بل هو أكثر من كتب مزامير (73 مزمورا)، وكتب موسى النبي مزمورا (90)، كما وضع بوحي الروح القدس أبناء قورح (الموسيقيون، والمغنون الرسميون عند اليهود) 11 مزمورا، وآساف 12 مزمورا، وإيثان الأزراحى مزمورا (89)، وهيمان الأزراحى مزمورا (88)، وحزقيا 10 مزامير والباقي لا يُعرَف كاتبها.


*** سمات السفر:
*يعتبر سفر المزامير قلب الكتاب المقدس كما هو قلب الحياة الإيمانية الحكيمة، يستخدمه اليهود كما المسيحيون في عبادتهم اليومية الجماعية وفي عبادتهم الشخصية في مخادعهم، تري الكنيسة نفسها وقد صارت بابن داود "مسيحها" ملكة أقامها عريسها السماوي من التراب لتحيى بروح التسبيح والفرح خلال صلبه وقيامته.

+ يري غالبية الدارسين أن سفر المزامير هو كتاب التسبيح الذي استخدمه اليهود فى الهيكل.

+ منذ العصر ألرسولي استخدمت كنيسة العهد الجديد المزامير في الصلاة والتسبيح بكونها أروع صلوات وترنيمات قدمها لنا الروح القدس نفسه، فمن خلالها تعبر النفس عن شعورها بالحضرة الإلهية بجانب ما احتوته من نبوات صريحة عن السيد المسيح ورموزا عن أعماله الخلاصية.. وحاليا بين أيدينا الأجبية، التى هى "صلوات السواعي" تحتل فيها المزامير مركز الصدارة.

من يطلب الحكمة السماوية لا ينقطع التسبيح من قلبه يجد كل طالب الحكمة في الله فرحه إن كان مريضا أو بصحة جيدة، متألما أو في فرج، معوزا أو غنيا في سجن أو منفي أو صاحب سلطان، يجد فيه الخاطئ رجاءه في الخلاص ويدرك البار بنوته لله.

يصور سفر المزامير حياة المؤمن بكل خبرتها من فرح وألم، نصرة وفشل.



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*


** تصنيف المزامير:
1. مزامير تعليمية أو تهذيبية
2. مزامير التكريس (التقوى) مثل مزامير التوبة السبعة 6،32،38،51،102،130،143
3. مزامير التسبيح والشكر الجماعية والشخصية: 33 ، 95، 100، 117، 145، 148، 149، 150
4. مزامير مسيانية: 2،8، 16، 22، 23، 24، 40، 45، 68،72،80،89، 97،101،110،118، 132.
5. مزامير تاريخية: 78، 105، 106، 136
6. المزامير الليتورجية: 15، 24، 50، 75، 118، 135
7. المزامير الملوكية: 2، 18، 20، 21، 45، 72، 89، 101، 110، 132، 144
8. مزامير هاليل: (113 - 118) ترنم أثناء أعياد الفصح والمظال والخمسين وتدشين الهيكل ورأس الشهور.
9. مزامير المناسبات: 92 (السبت)، 24 (الأحد) ، 48 (الاثنين)، 94، 112 (الثلاثاء)، 93 (الجمعة)، 81 (الخميس)، 30 (تكريس الهيكل)، 100 (تقدمه الشكر)
10. مزامير التضرعات والمراثي، الجماعية والشخصية
11. المزامير الأبجدية (حسب الترتيب الأبجدي): 9، 10، 25، 34، 37، 111، 112، 119، 145
12. مزامير التهليل لله: 105، 106، 111 - 113 ، 115، 117، 135، 146 - 150
13. مزامير اللعنة: يوجد أكثر من 20 مزمورا تستنزل اللعانات علي الأشرار.


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

* 
محتويات السفر
*+ توجد عبارة قديمة يهودية "أعطي موسى الإسرائيليين خمسة كتب الشريعة، تطابقها خمسة كتب المزامير أعطاهم إياهم داود " فسفر المزامير منذ القديم ينظر إليه كخمسة كتب تطابق الأسفار الخمسة لموسى النبي.. الأمر الذي قبله كثير من الدارسين كما يظهر من التحليل التالي:
1- الإنسان وخلاصه 1 - 41 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر التكوين)
- الإنسان المطوّب 1
- سقوطه عن الحالة المطوّبة ودخوله إلى العداوة مع الله 2- 8
- ظهر العداوة أيضا ضد المسيح 9 - 15
- العودة إلى الحالة المطوّبة في المسيح واهب النعمة 16 - 41
نلنا الخلاص بعد السقوط خلال السيد المسيح (صوّر المزمور 22 صلبه، والمزمور 23 رعايته السرائرية).


2- إسرائيل وخلاصه 42 - 72 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر الخروج) (إقرأ بموقع كنيسة الأنبا تكلا نص السفر كاملاً).
القسم الأول يقابل سفر التكوين الذي يكشف عن اهتمام الله بكل شخص مثل آدم وقايين وإبراهيم واسحق الخ., إما القسم الثاني فيقابل سفر الخروج حيث يعلن الله عن عمله الخلاصى لشعبه وتحريرهم من عبودية فرعون يتحدث هنا عن إسرائيل أو الكنيسة التي أقامها العريس من الهلاك وملك عليها خلال ألآمه (72)، جامعا إياها من أربع جهات العالم.
- هلاك الشعب 42 - 49
- مخلص الشعب 50 - 60
- خلاص الشعب 61 - 72
إنه يهتم بالكنيسة التي يجمعها من كل العالم ليدخل بها إلى بيته كنت أمر مع الجماع.. أتدرج معهم إلى بيت الله (42: 4)


3 - الهيكل الجديد 73 - 89 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر اللاويين)
في الكتاب الأول تمتع الإنسان بالحياة الجديدة المقامة في المسيح، وفي الثاني ظهرت الكنيسة المتمتعة بالخلاص في عريسها، وهنا إذ يطابق سفر اللاويين، سفر خدمة الهيكل خلال الكهنة فيظهر السيد المسيح رئيس الكهنة الأعظم الذي يهدم الحرفية فى العبادة ليعبر بنا إلى مقدساته أو هيكله السماوي.. أنها مزامير الهيكل الجديد والعبادة الجديدة.
الهيكل وعلاقته بالإنسان 73 - 83
الهيكل وعلاقته بالله 84 - 89
(ما أحلي مساكنك يارب الجنود.. طوبى للساكنين في بيتك أبدا يسبحونك) 84: 1 - 4


4 - الأرض الجديدة 90 - 106 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر العدد)
+ يطابق سفر العدد حيث يقدم لنا عبور الشعب إلى البرية للدخول إلى أرض الموعد.. أنه سفر الجهاد علي الأرض من أجل التمتع بالسماء.
+ يبدأ بالمزمور 90 الذي كتبه موسي النبي في البرية ليكشف عن فناء الحياة الزمنية والحاجة إلى الله كملجأ لا يركز علي الجانب السلبي فقط - الحياة الزائلة - وإنما علي الجانب الإيجابي أيضا - الرجاء في الله الذي يملك فينا التمتع بالحياة الإلهية المطوّبة
+ ان كان هذا السفر هو سفر الأرض الزائلة، لكنه هو سفر الرجاء في الله الذي يملك فينزع عنا هلاكنا.
- الحاجة إلى الطوبى 90 - 94
- الإعداد للطوبى 95 - 100
- التمتع بالطوبى 101 - 106


5- كلمة الله الحي 107 - 150 (يطابق هذا الكتاب سفر التثنية)
يطابق سفر التثنية سفر الطاعة لله، خلالها يصير الإنسان مباركا في بيته وفي حقله وفي دخوله وفي خروجه (تث 28) حيث يطلب موسي من الجيل الجديد تجديد العهد قبل دخولهم أرض الموعد وقد ركز علي الوصية أو كلمة الله التي تدعو إلى التجاوب مع العهد الإلهي " أرسل كلمته فشفاهم ونجاهم من تهلكاتهم " (107: 20).
أنه سفر كلمة الله التى نطيعها فنصير مباركين، وفي سفر المزامير يهتم الوحي بإعلان كلمة الله الحي والفعّال فينا، الذي بحلوله في وسطنا بارك طبيعتنا ووهبها الشفاء من جراحاتها
يعتبر المزمور 119 الخاص بكلمة الله قلب سفر المزامير كله أو مزمور المزامير.
خبرة الكلمة 107 - 118 عرض للكلمة 119
عمل الكلمة 120 - 151



*## أرقام المزامير:
*يوجد اختلاف في أرقام مزامير النسخة العبرية والتى عنها ترجمت أغلب النسخ التي بين أيدينا وبين النسخة السبعينية، والسبب في هذا هو أن المزمور في نسخة قد ينقسم إلى مزمورين في الأخرى، كما هو واضح فى الجدول الأتي:
*العبرية**السبعينية*1 - 81 - 89 - 10*9*11 - 11310 - 112114 -115113116114 - 115117 - 146116 - 145147146 - 147148 - 150148 - 150​+ كما يوجد المزمور 151 فيه يسبح المرتل داود إلهه من رعاية الغنم إلى الملكوت وموهبة عطية التسبيح.. وهذا المزمور تعتز به الكنيسة جدا وتترنم به بنغمة خاصة في ليلة سبت الفرح حيث ترى الكنيسة نفسها قد صارت كداود ملكة مسبحة لله خلال صلب عريسها وقيامته.
+ أستخدم هنا أرقام الطبعة البيروتية (عن العبرية) حتى يسهل عليك الدراسة خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يديك، وأضيف المزمور 151 في آخر السفر.





:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

المسيح في سفر المزامير
عندما شرح السيد المسيح لتلميذي عمواس ما ورد في العهد القديم عنه حدثاهما من المزامير (لو24: 44)

الكاهن 40: 6، 8، 22: 22
الملك 2: 21، 45، 72، 110
آلامه: 22، 69
قيامته: 16
الراعي: 23
المطيع: 40
الملك والكاهن: 110
الحجر المرفوض: 118


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*


المصدر :http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118548


 *من هو كاتب سفر المزامير ؟* 
كاتب سفر المزامير


تنسب المزامير لداود دائماً أياً كان المزمور.

وهناك رأيان في هذا الموضوع:

رأي يقول أن كل المزامير لداود

ورأي آخر يقول أن داود وضع 73 مزمور
وموسى وضع (90،91)
وسليمان (72،127) 
وقورح وبنوه (11) مزمور
وأساف (12) مزمور 
وهيمان (88)
وإيثان (89).

وهناك مزامير مجهول اسم واضعها.

ومن يقول أن داود هو واضع كل المزامير يقول أن المزامير المجهولة كلها لداود

أما قورح وبنيه وأساف وهيمان وإيثان ما هم سوى مغنين فقط وليس واضعون.

ومن يقول العكس يتساءل 

وكيف يقول داود "على أنهار بابل..
ثم كيف يقول رضيت يا رب عن أرضك..
وهما يتكلمان عن الذهاب للسبي والعودة من السبي.

ومن يقول أن داود واضع كل المزامير يرد بأن داود يتنبأ كما في (مز22)

عموماً فكل المزامير تنسب لداود فهو واضع معظم المزامير.

ويسمى إمام المغنين. قد يكون إمام المغنين هو قائد فرقة الإنشاد في الهيكل ومن ضمن من نسب كل المزامير لداود القديس أغسطينوس.

والكتاب المقدس فعل هذا (قارن مز2 مع أع25:4).

ونجد في المزامير مقدمات فيها اسم كاتبها والمناسبة التي قيلت فيها والآلة المستعملة. 


​


:download:

​
​من قرائاتى على النت

​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

الصلاة فى مزامير داود كما شرحها 


القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم 




حينما خاطب القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم شعبه سواء مباشرة من على المنبر أو بالمقالات المكتوبة، كان يستعرض فهمه للطبيعة البشرية ولتقلُّبات الحياة اليومية. وقد كان اهتمامه الأول أن يسمو بشعبه ويجذبهم ليقتربوا أكثر فأكثر من شخص الرب يسوع المسيح. كان يحاول باستمرار، ليس فقط أن يُعلِّمهم كيف يحيون حياتهم متشبِّهين بالمسيح، بل وأيضاً كيف يُنمون حياتهم الروحية. وكانت الصلاة من بين الموضوعات التي كان يُكثر الحديث عنها. وفي شروحاته على المزامير يتناول هذا الجانب الهام: ”الصلاة“ بتوسُّع، وإن كان ليس على سبيل الحصر.


ولا يتحدث القديس ذهبي الفم عن الصلاة من جهة أنواعها المتعددة (صلاة التمجيد، صلاة التوسُّل... إلخ)، بقدر ما يتكلَّم عن هدف أن يستجيب الله صلاتك بأي نوع كانت. ويدور تناوله لهذا الجانب من الصلاة حول داود النبي والمرنِّم، وكيف كان يسعى لإرضاء الله حتى يستجيب له.
وفي شرحه للمزمور السابع الذي يصفه بأنه ترنيمة شكر لله بعد انتصار داود على ابنه أبشالوم([])، يُعدِّد القديس ذهبي الفم ستة شروط لاستجابة الله لصلواتنا:
شروط استجابة الصلاة:
أولاً: أن تكون جديرة بالقبول من الله،
ثانياً: أن يُصلِّي الإنسان بما يتوافق مع شرائع الله،
ثالثاً: أن يُصلِّي الإنسان على الدوام وباستمرار،
رابعاً: أن لا نطلب متاع الأرض في صلواتنا،
خامساً: أن نطلب ما هو نافع حقًّا لنا،
سادساً: أن نفعل كل ما في مقدورنا فعله من صلاح([]).
عظات القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم:
إن العلاقة بين الصلاة والحياة عموماً هي موضوع رئيسي في شروحات المزامير للقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم ولا يعسر علينا العثور عليها كثيراً في سائر عظاته الأخرى. فالحياة التي يعيشها الإنسان، والطريقة التي يُعامِل بها رفقاءه مــن بني البشر، ومـا يكمن داخل أعماق نفسه، كل هذه أمور ضرورية للصلاة الناجحة، تماماً مثل أهمية كلمات الصلاة نفسها. كما أنه ليس هناك أسلوب محدَّد للكلمات التي نُرضي بها الله، فمعاني الكلمات والإحساسات التي تقف وراءها هي التي تهم.
وهنا يتضح تأثير رسائل القديس بولس الرسول. فالقديس بولس كثيراً ما تكلَّم عن سلوك الحياة كما يحق للرب، وفي كولوسي 10:1 يصف مثل هذه الحياة بأنها الإثمار في كل عمل صالح. وفي تسالونيكي الأولى 17:5 يحث المسيحيين على الصلاة الدائمة. وهو في هذا يكرر الوصية في رومية 12:12: «مواظبين على الصلاة»، وتصريحه في أفسس 18:6: «مُصلِّين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح». أما عن الحياة بحسب مشيئة الله فيوصي الرسول المسيحيين في رومية 2:12: «ولا تشاكلوا هذا الدهر» (أي لا تعيشوا بحسب هذا العالم)، ويوبِّخ بولس الرسول مسيحيي فيلبي الذين «يفتكرون في الأرضيات» (في 19:3). ويربط القديس ذهبي الفم بين الشرط الخامس لاستجابة الصلاة وبين القديس بولس حينما صلَّى إلى الله أن يرفع عنه الشوكة التي في جسده فلم يستجبْ، بأنها مَثَل للصلاة من أجل ما ليس نافعاً للإنسان.
ومما لا شكَّ فيه أنه كان للقديس بولس تأثير عميق في تعاليم القديس ذهبي الفم. وكثيرة جداً هي إشارات القديس ذهبي الفم في كل كتاباته وفي بعض من باقي أعماله (وإن لم يكن في شروحاته على المزامير) حيث يُسجِّل إعجابه بلا حدود بالقديس بولس. ويرجع ذهبي الفم إلى القديس بولس ليس بمجرد ترديد نصوص من رسائله؛ بل هو يستغرق في كتاباته فيرجع إلى مضمون مفاهيمه اللاهوتية حينما يتناول موضوعاً مـا. وكمثال لهذا، مـا نـراه في الشروط الستة لاستجابـة الصلاة. فباستثناء ”الصلاة بـلا انقطاع“ (1تس 12:5)، فإن باقي الأمثلة المستقاة من رسائل بولس الرسول لا تختص بالصلاة بالذات، بل بوصايا بولس الرسول للسلوك في الحياة المتمثِّلة بالمسيح. مما يلفت نظرنا إلى أن الصلة بين الحياة المتمثِّلة بالمسيح وبين الصلاة الناجحة هي لفتة يتميز بها القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم.
وهذه الدراسة قائمة على شروط ذهبي الفم الستة كما يشرحها ليس فقط في تفسيره للمزمور السابع، بل وفي كل شروحاته على المزامير. وفي هذه الدراسة قسَّمتُ هذه الشروط إلى قسمين اثنين: الشرطان الأول والسادس مختصَّان بالحياة والصلاة كشرطين لاستجابة الصلاة، والشروط من الثاني إلى الخامس مختصَّة بمضمون الصلاة.
والقديس ذهبي الفم يتكلَّم عن كاتب المزامير باعتباره ”النبي“، وهو ليس إنساناً آخر سوى داود. وتشمل الشروط الستة الحياة بأكملها، وبكلمات القديس يوحنا فإنه لكي تتحقَّق هذه الحياة، فإنه لابد من أن يصحب المزمور القارئ في كل مستوى من مستويات حياته الشخصية. وحينما يُقدِّم داود باعتباره مؤلِّف المزامير ويرجع إلى الأحداث التي تمَّت في سيرته ليشرح هذه المزامير، فإنَّ ذهبي الفم يُقدِّم داود للقارئ باعتباره شخصاً حقيقياً يتحدث عنه. وهو بهذا يوفِّر لنا تعمُّقاً في نصوص المزامير أكثر مما تعوَّدنا عليه من تفاسير المزامير.
الحياة والصلاة معاً
لضمان استجابة الصلاة
لكي نستحق أن ننال استجابة لصلواتنا، فهذا يتطلب بالضرورة أن نعمل كل ما في وسعنا. وهذا يعني: طريقة الحياة، ووضع الصلاة، ما يجعل الله منصتاً لصلواتنا. ويعتبر القديس ذهبي الفم داود أنه بالدرجة الأولى المعلِّم لهذه الأمور. فهو ليس فقط مستحقاً لاستماع الله له، بل هو أيضاً جديرٌ بأن يكون قدوة للآخرين.
الاستحقاق في الصلاة:
حينما يتحدَّث ذهبي الفم في ”شرحه لمزمور 7“، عن تعقُّب أبشالوم لداود، يضع تأكيداً على رد فعل داود لهذه الضيقة، حيث تظهر شخصية الرجل بوضوح. وحتى بعد أن قتل أبشالوم أخاه، يقول ذهبي الفم إن داود عامَـل ابنه برفق([)، ثم بـالرغم من أن أبشالوم انقلب حينئذ على أبيه واضطره إلى الهرب خوفاً على حياتـه، فإن داود يظل يقول لجنوده: «ترفَّقوا لي بالفتى أبشالوم» (2صم 5:18). وحينما بلغ داود خبر مقتل أبشالوم صرخ باكياً منزعجاً: «يا ابني يا ابني أبشالوم، يا ليتني مُتُّ عِوَضاً عنك...» (2صم 33:18)(). لقد عانى داود عداءً شديداً على يدي ابنه، ويُعلِّق القديس ذهبي الفم بأن داود تألَّق كالذهب في بوتقة الانصهار، إذ صار أكثر نقاءً بسبب هذه المحنة القاسية(
ويرى القديس ذهبي الفم في عزلة داود وضعفه الواضح نموذجاً لانتصار الفضيلة على الرذيلة، لأن الفضيلة ــ كما يقول ذهبي الفم ــ يقف الله لها حامياً ومعضدا ,. ويحثُّنا أن نقتدي بهذا المثال الذي يُقدِّمه داود بكلماته في المزمور: ”يا رب إلهي، فيك وثقتُ، فخلِّصني...“() (مز 1:7 ــ بحسب النص في شروحات ذهبي الفم). وهذه النصيحة التي يُسديها لنا ذهبي الفم تربط بين الحياة والصلاة.
وتتضح فضيلة حياة داود العالية من بدايات مُلْك داود. ففي 2صم 14:7ــ16 يُعلن الرب أنه سيُثبِّت مملكة داود إلى الأبد، وسوف يؤدِّبه إن أخطأ، ولكنه لن ينزع رحمته منه كما نزعها من شاول الملك.
ولكن إن كان ذهبي الفم قد أوضح أن حياة الفضيلة العالية ضرورية لحياة الصلاة الناجحة، فماذا يا تُرى قال عن خطية داود العظيمة مع بثشبع؟ لا شكَّ أن كلامه ذو أهمية وحاسم لنفهم تعليمه عن علاقة الخاطئ بالله وفرصته في الصلاة الناجحة.
وفي الشروحات كما هي متاحة لنا اليوم، يرجع القديس ذهبي الفم إلى مرجعين في هذا الموضوع. ففي شرحه على مزمور 6 يقول إن داود ارتكب خطية القتل، إلاَّ أنه اختبر ”محبة الله للبشر“ Philanthropia([]). وفي شرحه على مزمور 4 يتكلَّم عن المعاناة القاسية التي أصابت داود بسبب شهوته الآثمة
ويُقدِّم القديس ذهبي الفم تعليقاً مطوَّلاً على هذه المسألة في ”عظاته على إنجيل متى ــ العظة 36“، حيث يصف ارتكاب داود للزنا والقتل بأنه ”مرض“، تفاقم سُوءُه بسبب حقيقة أنه لم يكن فقط رجلاً فاضلاً؛ بل أيضاً نبيًّا. لكن ذهبي الفم يعود فيؤكِّد على ”سرعة تماثـُل داود للشفاء“ من مرضه، لأنه لم يستغرق في اليأس بل تاب، وعاد طاهراً مرة أخرى([في موضع آخر يصف طريقة داود في التوبة بأنها:
[بالاتضاع، وندم القلب، وبتأنيب الضمير، وبعدم الرجوع لهذا السقوط مرة أخرى بتذكُّرها دائماً، وباحتمال كل ما يأتي عليه بالشكر، وبالرفق بمن يحزنونه، وبالامتناع عن الحُكْم على الذين يتآمرون ضده، إلى حدِّ مَنْعه الذين كانوا يريدون أن يفعلوا هذا.](])
ونجد في المزامير التي شرحها القديس ذهبي الفم برهاناً على كل ذلك. فكما رأينا، فإن سلوك داود تجاه أبشالوم برهان على الامتناع عن مجازاة خصومه. أما عن احتماله بشكر ما يأتي عليه، فإننا نجد ذلك في مزمور 7 حينما يقول: ”سأشكر الرب حسب برِّه، وسأُرنم لاسم الرب العليِّ“ (مز 17:7). ويقول ذهبي الفم إن داود باستخدامه هنا صيغة المستقبل (”سأشكر“، ”سأُرنم“) يشير إلى أنه لم ينسَ أعمال الله الصالحة التي نالها ولا هو صار كسولاً؛ بل كان صاحي العقل يقظاً لإحسانات الله معه(


الصلاة الدائمة
يحثنا القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم على الصلاة الدائمة، لأنه ما من شيء يؤدِّي إلى الفضيلة مثل أن نتكلَّم دائماً مع الله، وأن نقدِّم له الشكر دوماً ونسبِّح الله([1]). 
وكان ذهبي الفم على مدى حياته كلها يشير إلى أن داود النبي مجَّد الله بكلماته كما بأعماله([2]). وينصح القديس ذهبي الفم قرَّاءه، أنه في أوقات التجارب والمحن والاضطهادات فلنفعل كما فعل داود ونُقدِّم المجد لله ولا نكفّ عن أن نباركه([3]). وسواء كُنَّا شيوخاً أو شباباً، فيجب أن نُقدِّم الشكر لله. وكما يقول ذهبي الفم، فإن هذا هو غرض المزمور 148 أنه يُبيِّن لنا أنه لابد أن نُسبِّح الرب على كل شيء، بصرف النظر عمَّن نكون نحن([4]). كما يجب أيضاً أن نثابر في صلواتنا وتوسُّلاتنا ولا نيأس إذا لم تُستَجَبْ في الحال([5]). 
صلاة التوبـة: 
أما صلاة التوبة فهي نوع آخر من الصلاة التي تتطلَّب الدوام فيها والمثابرة عليها. فحينما يشرح المزمور 6: 6 ”أغسل كل ليلة سريري، وبدموعي أبلُّ فراشي“، يقول ذهبي الفم إن المرنِّم هنا كان يقضي كل حياته في دموع التوبة([6]). وهذا مَثَل لنا في كيف يجب أن نتصرف حينما نخطئ: أن نفصل أنفسنا عن كل مَن يُخطئ، ونصلِّي إلى الله بدموع كل ليلة فوق سرير نومنا([7]). إن القديس ذهبي الفم يرى في المزامير نموذجاً لنا في الصلاة الدائمة. ففي كل ظرف من ظروف الحياة يلتفت المرنِّم إلى الله بالصلاة. وحينما نثابر في الصلاة فسوف ننال ما نسأل من أجله، إن كان نافعاً لنا([8]). 
نسأل ما هو نافع حقًّا، وليس الأمور الأرضية: 
أن نطلب ما هو نافع معناه أن لا نطلب الأمور الأرضية بل نطلب ما هو حقًّا نافع لنا، هكذا يعلن القديس ذهبي الفم. وصلاة المزمور 140 (الترجمة السبعينية) هي هذه الصلاة بعينها، ويشير ذهبي الفم أن داود في هذا المزمور لا يسأل شيئاً ضد أعدائه، ولا يسأل غِنىً ولا ازدياداً ولا قوةً ولا مجداً ولا سائر الأشياء الزائلة، بل فقط الباقيات والخالدات([9]). 
ويأخذ ذهبي الفم سليمان الملك كنموذج آخر لمن استُجيبت صلاته، لأنه سأل الروحيات. فقد سأل سليمان الذهن الفهيم ليحكم به شعبه (3 ملوك 3 في السبعينية، وهي تساوي 1 ملوك 3 في الطبعة المتداولة)، وقد كافأه الله على صلاته الروحية هذه فأعطاه حتى ما لم يسأله([10]). فقد نال ليس فقط الحكمة العالية، بل وأيضاً غِنَىً وكرامة عظيمتين. 
وكما يشرح ذهبي الفم، فإن المرنِّم حينما يُصلِّي: ”اهْدِني يا رب ببرِّك“ (مز 5: 9)، فإن هذا السؤال ليس من أجل أشياء فانية وعابرة في هذه الحياة، بل من أجل التعضيد من العُلا. لأننا ونحن في هذه الحياة، التي هي كمثل طريق، نحتاج إلى الله هادياً لنا ليمسكنا بيده ويُرينا الطريق([11]). ويؤكِّد ذهبي الفم على أنه من الضروري أن نطلب معونة الله إن كنا نريد أن ينجح جهادنا([12]). يقول المرنِّم في مزمور 142: 10: ”علِّمني أن أصنع مشيئتك، لأنك أنت إلهي“، فكل صلواته كانت روحية؛ إذ لم يسأل مالاً ولا قوة ولا مجداً، بل أن يصنع مشيئة الله([13]). 
وأيضاً في مزمور 143، يشرح ذهبي الفم، أن المرنِّم يزدري بكل متاع الدنيا ويُعلن: ”طوبى للشعب الذي الله هو إلهه“ (مز 143: 15)([14]). أما الشهوات الخاطئة، والجنوح نحو أمور هذه الحياة والتعلُّق بالأرض، فإنها تُضعف القلب([15]). الفضيلة هي الشيء الوحيد الجدير باقتنائها في هذه الحياة([16]). هذه هي الأشياء التي علينا أن نسألها في الصلاة، حسب شرح ذهبي الفم. 
ويُقدِّم ذهبي الفم توسُّعاً في شرح هذه النقطة، وهو يشرح مزمور 7: 11، حيث يقول النبي: ”مُعيني هو بار“. ويشرح ذهبي الفم ذلك: هذا يعني ”فليتعاملْ الله معي بطريقة بارة (عادلة) لأني لم أسأل شيئاً غير عادل“. فإن كنا نريد أن نتمتع بالتعضيد من فوق، فلنسأل فقط ما هو متوافق مع العدل، وذلك حتى من طبيعة هذا التوسُّل نتأكَّد من المعونة الآتية مِن ”الذي يُنجِّي المستقيمي القلب“ (مز 7: 10)([17]). لكن صلاتك لن تكون بارة إن سألتَ غِنَى أو جمالاً أو أي نعمة أخرى عابرة تتصل بهذه الحياة الحاضرة([18]). 
وحتى إذا كان المصلِّي بارًّا، فقد لا تكون صلاته مستجابة إذا لم تكن من أجل شيء نافع. هكذا يقول ذهبي الفم في شرحه مزمور 7: 
[لأنه مَن كان أكثر برًّا من القديس بولس؟ ولكن لأنه سأل شيئاً ليس نافعاً، فلم يُستَجَبْ له. حيث يقول القديس بولس: «من جهة هذا تضرَّعتُ إلى الرب ثلاث مرات أن يُفارقني. فقال لي: تكفيك نعمتي، لأن قوتي في الضعف تُكْمَلُ» (2كو 12: 8و9). وأيضاً مَن كان أكثر برًّا من موسى النبي؟ وهذا أيضاً لم يُسمَع له، حيث قال الله له: «كفاك، لا تَعُدْ تُكلِّمني أيضاً في هذا الأمر» (تث 3: 26). لأنه كان يسأل الله أن يدخل إلى أرض الموعد، وكان هذا الطلب غير نافع له، فلم يسمح الله بذلك.]([19]) 
U U U 
ملاحظات ختامية 
إن ذهبي الفم في كتابه شرح المزامير، يتفوَّق في عظاته الرعوية المشهور بها جداً. وإن الشروط الستة لاستجابة الله للصلاة كما يُعدِّدها في ”شرح مزمور 7“ تحيط بكل نواحي الحياة اليومية. فالشخص المصلِّي قد يكون مستحقاً لنوال إجابة صلاته فقط حينما يعيش الحياة الصالحة والتَقَويَّة. ويحث ذهبي الفم متواتراً قارئه لسلوك هذه الحياة، بحيث إن كل شيء يقوله ذهبي الفم يهدف من ورائه أن يجذب الإنسان ليكون أكثر التصاقاً بالله وأكثر بُعْداً عن الخطية. 
ولأن نوعية حياة الإنسان تؤثـِّر مباشرة في فاعلية صلاته، فإن كل عظات ذهبي الفم تتصل بالصلاة. لكن هذه الملاحظات التي تعقد رباطاً بين الاثنين: الحياة والصلاة تُعتبر بمثابة ”خريطة طريق“ للإنسان المُصلِّي، وهذا هو ما تُلقي عليه الضوء هذه الدراسة التي نُقدِّمها. 
وبنفس الطريقة، فإن الصلاة في توافقها مع شرائع الله، والصلاة الدائمة، وعدم سؤال الأشياء الأرضية؛ بل سؤال الأشياء التي هي حقًّا نافعة لنا، هي توجيهات يحاول بها ذهبي الفم أن يدفع القارئ إلى سلوك الطريق الصحيح نحو الله. وحينما نوفي كل هذه الشروط، فإننا حينئذ فقط نكون قد اشتركنا بكل ما في مقدورنا عمله. 
يقول ذهبي الفم إن غاية كل مجهوداتنا الدائمة، يجب أن تكون ليس فقط أن نصلي، بل أن نصلي ونحن في الحالة التي فيها تُستجاب صلواتنا. ثم يواصل ذهبي الفم توضيحه، أن الصلاة وحدها ليست كافية لننال ما نسأل من أجله، إن لم نضع في اعتبارنا هذه الشروط التي تجعل صلاتنا مقبولة لدى الله. فالفرِّيسي صلَّى، لكن صلاته لم تنفعه شيئاً. واليهود كانوا يصلُّون، لكن الله انصرف عن صلواتهم لأنهم لم يصلُّوا بالشروط المطلوبة. لهذا يوصينا الله أن نُقدِّم له صلاتنا في الوضع الذي يجعلها مسموعة. وهذا هو ما علَّمنا إيَّاه داود في مزمور 6. ومزمور 6 ليس وحده الموضع حيث يُعلِّمنا داود عن الصلاة لكي تكون مُستجابة. ففي كل المزامير - كما يقول ذهبي الفم - كان داود يحثنا على معرفة الله وسلوك الحياة المقدسة([20]). إنه يتولَّى دور المعلِّم كما يتولَّى دور النبي كذلك، حيث يمزج المشورة بالصلاة أحياناً([21])، وأحياناً يمزج التشجيع بها([22]). 
وفي مزمور 148 يُظهِر لنا داود أنه لا يكفي أن نرتل بالتسبيح لله بأنفسنا فقط، بل وبكل الخليقة التي يجب أن تشترك في تسبحات الأتقياء: ”سبحيه أيتها الشمس والقمر. سبحيه يا كل النجوم والنور.“ (مز 143: 3)([23]) 
وفي شروحات ذهبي الفم على المزامير التي هي حقًّا صلاة داود، فإن هذه الشروحات تُقدِّم ليس فقط حثـًّا وإرشاداً على الصلاة، بل هي أيضاً عمل جوهري على ربط الصلاة بشخص النبي داود وبتعاليم القديس بولس الرسول. إن هذه الدراسة بما فيها من معلومات ليتها تكون نافعة لطالبي الصلاة والحياة الروحية، وكذلك لطالبي دراسة التعليم الآبائي الكنسي، وعلم التفسير. 
وفي دراسة عن العهد القديم يقول الكاتب: ”هناك أسفار قليلة في العهد القديم قُرئت أكثر من المزامير، إما لأنها جزء من الليتورجية، وإما من خلال الدراسة الشخصية، وقد بَدَت أنها مُحببة إلى قلوب المؤمنين“([24]). وإني أعتقد أن هذا هو المستوى الذي بلغ إليه نبوغ ذهبي الفم بأكثر وفرة، إذ حيث لمست شروحات ذهبي الفم ”القلب البشري، ودوافعه، وضعفه، أو بشـَّرت بنعمة ومحبة يسوع المسيح، فهنا يرتفع ذهبي الفم ويدوم ليصير بحق "معلِّماً في إسرائيل".“([25]) 
وكما تلمس المزامير نفسها قلب الإنسان، هكذا أيضاً فعلت شروحات ذهبي الفم على المزامير.


المصدر :منتديات الشبكة الأرثوذكسية العربية الأنطاكية - منتدى الشبيبة الأرثوذكسية 

http://vb.orthodoxonline.org/archive/index.php/t-8934.html


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

المصدر : 
*كتاب روحانية الصلاة بالأجبية*
*لنيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا متاؤس الأسقف العام*​ 

تحتل المزامير المقام الأول في هذه الصلوات (صلوات الاجبية ) إذ أن كل صلاة تحوي 12 مزموراً في العادة بينما تحوي فصلا واحداً من الإنجيل وثلاث أو ست قطع من صلوات الآباء ثم تحليل واحد مناسب للصلاة من صلوات الآباء القديسين أيضاً.


وقد أمر الآباء الرسل باستعمال المزامير في الصلاة بدليل قول الرسول بولس 

"متى اجتمعتهم فكل واحد منكم له مزمور له تعليم" (1كو26:14)،

وقد جاء في أوامر الرسل قولهم:

لتكن أكثر الصلوات في كل يوم ليلاً ونهاراً من المزامير لما فيها من الشكر والتسبيح والتضرع والأقرار بوحدانية الباري والأعتراف له بالذنوب".

وقد قال القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي 

"التسبيح بالمزامير دواء لشفاء النفس".

وقال مار اسحق

"ليكن لك محبة بلا شبع لتلاوة المزامير لأنها غذاء الروح". 

وقال القديس نيلس السينائي

"دوام على تلاوة المزامير لأن ذكرها يطرد الشياطين".


ولما كانت المزامير موافقة لكل إنسان في كل زمان ومكان فقد أجتمعت الكنائس الرسولية شرقاً وغرباً على استعمالها في العبادة، لأن في المزامير كل احتياجات الإنسان في كل الظروف.

وقد رتبت الكنيسة الصلوات السبع اليومية، كما هو مدون في الأجبية بإرشاد إلهي حسب قول المرنم

"سبع مرات في النهار سبحتك على أحكام عدلك" (مز164:119).

وضعتها الكنيسة لكي تجعل أولادها يعيشون في حياة الصلاة والالتصاق بالله والصلة الدائمة به، إلى جانب ما تحويه من تعاليم روحية نافعة وطلبات قوية رابحة.


وقد رتبتها الكنيسة على أهم الحوادث الخاصة بالسيد المسيح مخلصنا الصالح حتى تجعل تدابير الخلاص والفداء ماثلة دائماً ومعاشة في ذاكرة وحياة أولادها على الدوام.


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

*** صلاة المزامير *** طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
​*من طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 
*** صلاة المزامير ***

تصلى المزامير قبل تقديم الحمل , لانها نبوات عن تجسد السيد المسيح ومجيئه لخلاص العالم..لذلك فلابد من وجود الحمل والقارورة قبل البدء فى صلاة المزامير . 

+ فى ايام الافطار والسبوت والاحاد تصلى الكنيسة الساعتين الثالثة والسادسة . 

+ فى ايام الاصوام تصلى الى الساعة التاسعة . 

+ وفى الصوم‏ ‏الكبير وصوم نينوى حيث يبدأ القداس متأخرا فتصلى المزامير حتى الساعة 
الثانية عشر - " فى الاديرة تصلى صلاة الستار ايضا " .... 

ملحوظات :- 

1- اذا وقع احد الاعياد السيدية الصغرى يوم الاربعاء او الجمعة او خلال احد الصيامات 
العامة فيكون حكمه حكم يوم الاحد .. اذ يصلى فيه القداس صباحا وتصلى الساعة 
الثالثة والسادسة فقط .. ولايصام فيها انقطاعيا مع المحافظة على عدم تناول اطعمة 
فطارى دسمة , وتصلى الحانها فرايحى او شعانينى . 

2- اما فى الاعياد السيدية الكبرى " الميلاد والغطاس والقيامة " فهى تحل الصوم نهائيا 
ويرفع الحمل دون مزامير " واثناءه يرتل الشمامسة لحن أبؤورو " 

3- اذا وقع عيد الميلاد يوم 28 كيهك يحتفل به وبيوم 29 كيهك ايضا حتى اذا كان يوم 
29 كيهك يوافق يوم الاربعاء او الجمعة , ويفطر فيه افطارا كاملا . 

4- اما اذا جاء عيد الميلاد يوم 29 كيهك , وكان يوافق ثلاثاء او خميس فلا يفطر ثانى 
يوم العيد , بل يصام صوما عاديا . 

5- للآب الكاهن الخديم مزامير خاصة كل ساعة من سواعى الخدمة : فله فى الساعة 
الثالثة مزامير " يستجيب لك الرب - اعظمك او فاض قلبى - ياجميع الامم صفقوا 
بأيديكم " ...... وفى الساعة السادسة : " اللهم بأسمك خلصنى - رضيت يارب - 
الرب قد ملك ولبس الجلال " . ........ وفى الساعة التاسعة مزامير : " سبحو الرب 
تسبيحا جديدا - قال الرب لربى - امنت لذلك تكلمت ". 

6- فى ايام السبوت والاحاد والخماسين والاعياد السيدية الصغرى تصلى المزامير بدون 
مطانيات "سجود " لان المطانيات مرتبطة بالصوم الانقطاعى . 

7- يقال فى نهاية كل ساعة كيرياليصون 41 مرة لان السيد المسيح كعادة الرومان جلد 
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين *** صلاة المزامير *** طقوس كنيستنا القبطية
39 جلدة مضافا اليهم ضربة بالقصبة على رأسه والطعنة بالحربة فى جنبه . 

ليتنا اثناء الصلاة القصيرة القوية نتذكر الام الرب التى قاسها من اجل خلاصنا .. نتذكر 
الجلد وقساوته .... والاكليل وشوكه .... ودماءه .... والطعن بالحربة فى جنب المخلص 
..... ومانزل منه من دم وماء لتطهير العالم . 

الرب يسوع يبارك حياتنا جميعا فى اسمه القدوس. 
من طقوس الكنيسة القبطية 
زيزى جاسبرجر
_________________
Sissy gaisberger​*
المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​




Read more: http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f57/t29719/#ixzz0h6l5Lnxf


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*







*المزامير [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]الكنيسة [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]القبطية [/URL]- [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]تأملات [/URL]لقداسة البابا شنوده

*​*المزامير لها أهمية كبيرة [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]الكنيسة المقدسة. وكتاب المزامير هو أشهر كتب الصلاة. هو شعر وموسيقى وعواطف وإنفعالات واشتياقات روحية وصلوات وابتهالات. هو نماذج حية عملية للتخاطب مع الله. ومنذ زمن قديم كانت [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]تصلى بطريقة الغناء بنغمات موسيقية، كل مزمور له لحن خاص به. ونجد مثل هذا [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]التسبحة، فالهوس الثاني والثالث والرابع تقال بالألحان، فهي مزامير ملحنة.
وكان هذا هو ما يحدث [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]العهد القديم أيضاً فنسمع [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL](1أي5:23) أن هناك 4000 مغني [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]الهيكل يسبحون الله بآلاتهم جالموسيقية منهم فرقة أساف. فكان بيت الله مملوء غناء وتسابيح. وكثير من الآلات الموسيقية مذكورة [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL][URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]مثل العود والقيثارة وذوات الأوتار والمزمار... (مز150). وبيت الله نجده مملوء فرحاً. 
وهكذا سمعنا بعد الخروج مريم أخت موسى وهرون تمسك الدف وتغني ورائها فرق من الفتيات. وهذا ما كرره بولس الرسول "مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح.. (اف19:5 + 1كو26:14 + كو16:3). فاستعمال [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]قديم جداً منذ العهد القديم واستعملوها الرسل وواظبت [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]الكنيسة [/URL]على استخدامها،
ودائماً يسبق قراءة كل إنجيل قراءة مزمور، بل [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]أسبوع الآلام لا نقرأ من العهد القديم سوى [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]فقط. وكثير من الألحان مأخوذة من المزامير. وكان المسيحي [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]ذهابه للكنيسة يرتل مزمور "فرحت بالقائلين لي إلى بيت الرب نذهب" بدلاً من أن يفكر [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]مشاكله وفي الدنيويات. وإذا دخل [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]الكنيسة [/URL]يقول مساكنك محبوبة.. وأمام الهيكل يقول "أما أنا فبكثرة رحمتك أدخل بيتك.. " هو يهيئ نفسه وذهنه للصلاة بدلاً من دوامة العالم حتى لا يشرد ذهنه [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]مشاكل العالم فلا يستطيع الصلاة. والكنيسة تصلي [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]شهر كيهك المزمور الكبير وهو تجميع لغالبية الآيات التي تشير للعذراء ولعيد الميلاد. وفي عيد الغطاس المزمور الكبير كله يكون عن الماء. وفي صلاة الأجبية نستعمل 77 مزمور[1] منهم المزمور الكبير الذي هو على حسب الحروف الأبجدية العبرية (22 حرفاً) وكل مزمور أو قطعة منه عبارة عن 8 آيات. وبعض الطوائف البروتستانتية لا تصلي [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]وبعضهم يصلون بها. وحتى من لا يصلي بها يستخدمها [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]التراتيل. فلا يوجد من يستغني عن المزامير.
وكنيستنا [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]في [/URL]نهاية كل قداس تصلي المزمور ال150 أثناء التوزيع.
ولأهمية [URL="http://www.senksar.com/vb/showthread.php?t=40878"]المزامير [/URL]وشهرتها قسم المسيح العهد القديم وقال "موسى والمزامير والأنبياء" (لو44:24). وكثيراً ما استعمل المسيح والرسل آيات من المزامير. بل وهو على الصليب قال إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني وهي الآية الأولى من مزمور 22. 
*

المصدر: منتديات سنكسار



:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

*المزامير وإخراج الشياطين:*

:download:

عندما فارق روح الرب شاول باغته روح ردئ من قبل الرب وكان يصرعه.

فاستقدموا *داود صاحب المزامير والعود* فكان يضرب بيده على العود لشاول إذا بغته الروح , فكان يرتاح شاول ويطيب ويذهب عنه الروح الردئ
( 1 صم 16 : 14 - 23 , 18 : 10 - 11 ).

ومن ثم أصبحت مزامير داود علاجآ يستخدمه من لهم موهبة إخراج الشياطين فى الكنيسة لطرد الشياطين عن المصروعين بواسطتها. وهو استخدام حسن ومقبول.

وتسمى الكنيسة من لهم هذه الموهبة بأسم القرائين exorcists . وتصلى من أجلهم فى أواشى القداس الغريغورى والقداس الكيرلسى.
*
أما استخدام بعض الدجالين للمزامير كنوع من التعاويذ والصيغ السحرية بطرق الكتابة المخفية* ( نقلآ عن مخطوطاتهم التى تقول بأن لكل مزمور غرضآ, ويؤدى استخدامه بطريقة معينة إلى هدف مادى بعينه) , *إنما هو استخدام شرير ترفضه الكنيسة وتمنعه منعآ باتآ , وتعتبره خطيئة كالسحر تمامآ.*

وقد نشر نسيم هنرى حنين وتيارى بيانكى فى المعهد العلمى الفرنسى للآثار الشرقية بالقاهرة واحدآ من تلك المخطوطات بعنوان استخدام المزامير فى عمل السحر( القاهرة 1975 ) . 
كما سبق أن نشرت مجلة جمعية الآثار القبطية مقالآ فى نفس الموضوع ( مجلد 19 صفحات 123 - 176 ).

وبفحص تلك المخطوطات نتأكد أن أستخدام المزامير بهذا الأسلوب عمل شرير للغاية ,وضرب من ضروب الاحتيال بهدف للكسب غير المشروع , يلجأ إليه الدجالون والسحرة بهدف تغطية ضلالهم وشرهم , حتى تطمئن إليهم قلوب الناس, فتكثر ضحياهم.

:download:
*المرجع:*

كتاب :
*سفر المزامــــــــــــــــير
مقدمة دراسية
كتابية آبائية طقسية تاريخية
*
تأليف
*القس شنودة ماهر
سابقآ الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر*
أستاذ العهد القديم بالكلية الإكليركية
واللغة القبطية بمعهد اللغة القبطية بالقاهرة
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 مارس 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

*

موضوع ومجهود ----------- مميز جدا

شكرا ليكم

للبحث والتنقيب الرائع

سلام المسيح معكم

​*


----------



## asmicheal (26 مايو 2010)

*رد: المزامير (ملف متكامل )*

*استعمال المزامير كانت المزامير تستعمل في المجمع اليهودي وفي المواسم الدينية وفي الأعياد. توجد مزامير تسمى مزامير التهليل الكبرى. وكلمة تهليل تعني هللويا. وهي 6 من مزمور 113 إلى مزمور 118. هذه المزامير كانت تستعمل في الأعياد الرئيسية الثلاثة التي يصعد فيها الشعب إلى أورشليم وهي الفصح وعيد الخمسين، وعيد المظال.* 

*وفي انجيل متى 26 عندما صنع الرب الفصح مع تلاميذه يقول ثم "سبحوا". سبحوا أي سبحوا بمزامير التهليل الخاصة بالفصح. ثم خرجوا إلى جبل الزيتون. وكان الأفراد يستعملونها أيضاً في تعبدهم الفردى ونجد إشارة إليها في رسالة يعقوب التي هي مقدمة العهد الجديد حيث نقرأ "أعلى أحد منكم مشقات فليصل مسرور أحد فليرتل" كانوا يرتلون بالمزامير إلى أن نظم المؤمنون الأغاني الروحية في العهد الجديد. "مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين ومرتلين في قلوبكم للرب".* 

*وقد استخدمت بعض المزامير قبل بناء الهيكل فمثلاً نقرأ أن داود عندما عرف أن الرب بارك بيت عوبيد أدوم بسبب وجود التابوت هناك أصعد التابوت من بيت عوبيد أدوم بسبب وجود التابوت هناك أصعد التابوت من بيت عوبيد أدوم ونصب له خيمة على الأكمة ونقله بالهتاف وبصوت البوق، وأثناء نقله كان يذبح عند مسيرهم ست خطوات ثوراً وعجلاً معلوفاً. وكان داود يرقص بكل قوته أمام الرب. وهو متمنطق بافود من كتان، فنظرت ميكال بنت شاول من الكوة فاحتقرته في قلبها فقال لها: إني أتصاغر دون ذلك أمام الرب.* 

*وتوجد مزامير كتبت قبل أن بنى سليمان الهيكل. وقد رتب داود المغنين والمغنيات في فرق معينة. ويقول الوحي في مزمور 22 أنت الجالس بين تسبيحات اسرائيل أي أن الهيكل كان مليء بالتسبيحات بآلات العزف وصنوج الهتاف.* 

*كان الكهنة يضربون بالأبواق أما المغنون فكانوا يستعملون آلات موسيقية مختلفة مثل أدوات النفخ وآلات ذوات الأوتار، صنوج الهتاف، الشجوية. ونفس كلمة المزامير من أصل كلمة مزمار. فالتسبيح كان جزءاً هاماً من العبادة. كل ما في الهيكل كان يحدث بمجد الله والعباد يسبحون الرب.* 

*وقد بلغ عدد المغنين في الهيكل في أيام داود أربعة آلاف شخص. وهذا مكتوب في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول أصحاح 23 ع 5 وكانوا مكونين من 24 فرقة كل فرقة تتكون من 166 مرنماً منهم 12 من اللاويين الضاربين على آلات موسيقية و 154 من اللاويين المغنين بأصواتهم. في نظام كامل، وكل فرقة كانت تأخذ نوبتها في التسبيح أسبوعاً ثم تأتى الفرقة التي تليها وهذا النظام مكتوب أيضاً في سفر أخبار الأيام حيث نقرأ أن هيمان الزراحي كان يقف في الوسط وآساف عن اليمين ويدوثون عن اليسار ومجموعة ترنم ومجموعة أخرى ترد عليها ولذلك نقرأ عبارة "على الجواب" وتوجد ترنيمات "على القرار".* 

*ويظهر من أخبار الأيام أصحاح 5 أن الكهنة كانوا يشتركون في التسبيح بالأبواق. فكان الكهنة يسبحون بالأبواق والمغنون بالآلات الموسيقية.* 

*وتوجد مزامير لإمام المغنين أي كان يوجد أئمة للمغنين والأئمة عبارة عن موسيقيين يأخذون المزمور ويعملون له نغمة ويلحنونه ثم يعلمون النغمة للفرقة.* 

*كان إمام المغنين ينظم المزمور والمغنون يرنمون. وكان يوجد مغنيات أيضاً من بنات اللاويين يشتركن في التسبيح للرب.* 

*هذا الترتيب استمر من أيام داود لكن جاء بعده بعض ملوك لم يكونوا أتقياء فكانوا يهملون التسبيح في بيت الرب. لكن في أيام الملوك الأتقياء كان التسبيح يأخذ مكانه تماماً بحسب الفرق التي رتبها داود إلى أن جاء السبي البابلي فتعطلت الخدمة في الهيكل ثم عاد التسبيح بعد السبي ولكن في صورة مصغرة على يد عزرا ونحميا (عزرا 2: 65) إذ نقرأ والمغنين والمغنيات مئتان. وتوجد مزامير كتبت عند تدشين الهيكل الثاني الذي بناه عزرا.* 

*من كل هذا نرى أن سفر المزامير هو قلب الكتاب المقدس، الجامع لعواطف وأحاسيس رجال الله. وهو قمة عالية.* 

*الخمسة كتب التي تشملها المزامير توضح كل الاختبارات التي اجتاز فيها الشعب إلى أن يصل إلى الملك الألفي الذي تشير إليه المزامير الأخيرة.* 

*وتوجد مزامير تسمى ترنيمات المصاعد وعددها 15 ترنيمة تبدأ من مزمور 120 حتى مزمور 134 وهذه المزامير كانوا يرنمونها وهم صاعدون إلى بيت الرب في أورشليم. كانوا يأتون من كل مكان صاعدين بالترنم وهذا نرى بدايته في مزمور 84 لبني قورح حيث نقرأ "طوبى لأناس عزهم بك طرق بيتك في قلوبهم عابرين في وادي البكاء يصيرونه ينبوعاً. يذهبون من قوة إلى قوة. يرون قدام الله في صهيون". كانوا يغنون طول الطريق ويرنمون ترنيمات المصاعد إلى أن يصلوا إلى بيت الرب.* 



*إن أطول مزمور هو مزمور 119 وهو مقسم إلى 22 قسماً بعدد الحروف العبرية التي هي 22 حرفاً..* 

*القسم الأول هو (أ) الأبجدية العبرية ثم بالترتيب إلى أن نصل إلى الحرف الأخير.. أبجدية كاملة.* 

*وتوجد بعض المزامير مثل مزمور 9، 10 يبدأ العدد الأول منها بالحرف الأول من حروف الأبجدية العبرية، وهنا نظام عجيب، موحى به من الله وهكذا إلى أن نصل إلى 15 أو 20 عدداً مرتبين بحسب الحروف الأبجدية العبرية.* 

*ثم نلاحظ شيئاً عجيباً وهو أنه توجد بعض المزامير كانت سائرة بحسب الأبجدية ثم فجأة انقطع هذا الترتيب في مكان معين ثم يعود الترتيب مرة أخرى.. لماذا؟ نجد أن العداد التي انقطع فيها الترتيب الأبجدي تتكلم عن ضد المسيح المرتفع المجدف المتعالي الذي يجدف على اسم الرب.. في هذه العداد ينقطع ترتيب أبجدية التسبيح ثم يأتي بعد ذلك قم يا رب (أي يطلب تداخل الرب للإنقاذ من ضد المسيح) فيعود ترتيب الأبجدية من جديد.* 

*من هنا يتضح أن سفر المزامير عجيب جداً. فمثلاً المزمور الأول والثاني. كيف جاء الأول وكيف جاء الثاني. كيف تكون وتركب ومن الذي ركبه ومن الذي أعطاه هذا الاسم. السفر الوحيد في الكتاب المقدس الموحى بتسميته من الله هو سفر المزامير. لكن اسم سفر الخروج غير موحى به ولكنه تسمى هكذا لأنه يبدأ بخروج الشعب من أرض مصر وكذلك سفر اللاويين سفر العبادة فكلها تسميات موضوعة ولكن اسم سفر المزامير تسميته إلهية موحى بها من الله ونجد ذلك واضحاً في انجيل لوقا 24 إذ يقول الرب له المجد "كان لا بد أن يتم ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى والأنبياء والمزامير" أي أن الرب يسوع المسيح قال أن اسم هذا السفر "المزامير"* 

*سفر المزامير كله يبين لنا القلوب المسكوبة قدام الله، أما بالصلاة أو بالشكر، أو بالتسبيح، ونجد في عناوين المزامير كلمة "أغنية"، أو "قصيدة"، أو "ترنيمة" أو "ترنيمة محبة" أو "مذهبة" _ كما نقرأ في العهد الجديد "مكلمين بعضكم بعضاً بمزامير وتسابيح وأغاني روحية مترنمين في قلوبكم للرب".* 

*سفر المزامير موحى به من الله ونقرأ في سفر الأعمال 1: 20 لأنه مكتوب في سفر المزامير لتصر داره خراباً ولا يكن فيها ساكن، وليأخذ وظيفته آخر" هذا عن يهوذا الإسخريوطي فنجد في العهد الجديد اسم سفر المزامير، ونجد أيضاً أنه "بفم داود" وبناء على ذلك انتخب الرسل واحداً ليملأ مكان يهوذا الإسخريوطي.* 

*ونجد في سفر المزامير أسماء آلات العزف: فبعضها مكتوب بالعبري وبعضها مترجم فمثلاً "الجتية" كلمة عبرية معناها "معصرة الزيت" والاسم "آيلة الصبح" معناه العزالة (أي أول أشعة الشمس التي تأتي مثل قرون العزالة. وهناك كلمات عبرية مذكورة في عناوين المزامير ومترجمة مثل "لا تهلك" و "على موت الابن" وتوجد كلمة عبرية تتخلل بعض المزامير (وقد أتت في سفر حبقوق ثلاث مرات) وهي "سلاة" ومعناها وقف وتأمل.* 

*وتوجد أيضاً عبارة (على السوسن) في مزموري 45، 80. ونستطيع أن نرى بوضوح أن الروح القدس في تدوين اختبارات داود المتنوعة اختاره لأنه نبوياً يتكلم عن المسيح ابن داود حسب الجسد، الملك.* 

*توجد مزامير لا تنطبق إلا على المسيح مثل مزامير الصليب والقيامة. لكن المزامير التي تتكلم عن الاختبارات الشخصية أغلبها لداود إذ كانت له اختبارات متنوعة: في عظمته، وفي مطاردة شاول له، وفي هروبه من أمام أبشالوم، وفي ذله، وفي سقوطه، وفي اعترافه كما جاء في مزمور 6 حيث نقرأ "أعوم سريري بدموعي" وفي مزمور 32 حيث نقرأ "لما سكت بليت عظامي". هذه تنطبق على المؤمن لكن لا تنطبق على الرب يسوع فحالات الارتفاع والهبوط تتفق مع اختبارات المؤمن.* 

*توجد ترنيمات أخرى مذكورة في الكتاب المقدس مثل ترنيمات موسى ومريم على الشاطئ الشرقي لبحر سوف ونشيد موسى في سفر التثنية 32 حيث علم الشعب كلمات هذا النشيد. وترنيمة دبورة وباراق في سفر القضاة مع أنه سفر مظلم روحياً وترنيمة حنة أم صموئيل بعدها أعطاها الرب سؤل قلبها. ونجد كلمات داود الأخيرة في سفر صموئيل الثاني 23 وهي نبوة عن الملك ابن داود عندما يتسلط على الأرض فإنه يتسلط بالعدل مثل شروق الشمس بعد المطر. أي بعد الضيقة العظيمة تشرق شمس البر.* 

*وفي الكتاب المقدس توجد أسفار شعرية أخرى هي سفر أيوب _ سفر الأمثال _ سفر الجامعة _ سفر نشيد الأنشاد _ مراثي أرميا.* 

*وقد جمع الملك حزقيا مزامير داود المبعثرة وأعادها إلى مكانها بحسب تقسيمها أي بحسب الوحي الإلهي للاستعمال في الهيكل وهذا نجده في أخبار الأيام الثاني أصحاح 29.*


----------

